# sata-jet 3000 B RP 1.3 digital



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

as new,used maybe 6-8 times,not needed I have enough guns,digital readout works great,this is the best clear gun out there,approved for HVLP mandated areas,$550 will ship anywhere in Canada or the U.S.,includes all accesories in box


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wish i had the funds


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

good deal, def would get it if I wasn't unemployed.
Seen how it shot last night too....fuck, unbelievable!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2010, 07:13 PM~17403148
> *   wish i had the funds
> *


I'd consider trade for z's......... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 5 2010, 07:51 PM~17404798
> *I'd consider trade for z's......... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 5 2010, 09:55 PM~17404868
> *:happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: 
offers?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

up


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

might have a buyer 4 u locally


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Madd-Dogg_@May 10 2010, 06:34 PM~17446751
> *might have a buyer 4 u locally
> *


lmk,this gun is as new,can do a little better on price too


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 10 2010, 08:34 PM~17447325
> *lmk,this gun is as new,can do a little better on price too
> *


aight man ill tell him tomorrow


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

up


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

